# name the parasite?



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

so this thing just keeps coming back. i have no idea what it is this is all i know. it seems mainly to only effect my cichlids mainly discus rams/ apistos but what happens is they just get extremely skinny and eventually die. most fish heads' gets so thin that you can see all the bones and the stomach and other organs and i dont know what it is. i have recently tried putting them in potassium promaginate (not sure spelling) and this actually seems to help. it makes them alot thinner (cleaning the parasite) and then when i think they are done ( dont see anymore parasites in the water) i put them back into the tank. they are usually ok for a while until it comes back and i repeat the cycle. i have no idea what this is however when i put them in the PP i can litterally see the parasites dead in the water and they are huge. it looks like almost christmas moss/ hair in the water with lots of dirt on it but its brown. it reminds me hair that you would pull out of a clogged sink .....i have no idea what it is but it can be in excess of 4cm long easy im really hoping that someone will know what that is???


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

any chance of a picture?
also what part of the fishs body are they coming from?


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> any chance of a picture?
> also what part of the fishs body are they coming from?


ill try to get a picture up later tonight and im not to sure where they are coming from. i originally thought the anus but recently one of my discus had smaller hair links (>1cm) come out under scales or through the body i believe...??


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

at a closer look i think it might be coming out of the gills possible??? here are a few picture i know they suck sorry i took them with my phone the first picture is what it looks like out of water


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)




----------

